# 5 Vegas Series A Apocalypse Ltd. Cigar Review - great buy!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great cigar. nice draw, nice burn, full flavor. If you are in the mood for a fat Maduro look no farther.

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Series A Apocalypse Ltd. Cigar Review - great buy!!


----------

